# Aberdeen DW Meet



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well folks as promised i would place up a thread for a Aberdeen meet. So how is everyone fixed for the 20th March?

Location to be confirmed but it will be central and easy for everyone to get to as im aware we have some southerns maybe coming up to this for a wee jolly.

Meeting place: ****et Hat, Anderson Drive http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/ABECOC/aberdeen-central-west
Time: Midday
Date: 20th March

If you want my mobile number incase you get lost PM me


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well you will have me stalking you so i have to be there .

But seriously I can take cake!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Should be able to make it, depending on the time it's being held.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Same here, should be able to make it. All things being well!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

i am off so i will check with er in doors, but best efforts to get there.
(hopefully car will be back in my safe hands as well by then)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Old Firm cup final that day - I'm out :lol:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Isn't that the same game where they are all being ordered to hold hands and smile and Neil Lennon is being sedated? To show the world that decades of dislike/hate can be solved by a 30 minute long directors meeting.

Makes me chuckle


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Rick_1138 said:


> Isn't that the same game where they are all being ordered to hold hands and smile and Neil Lennon is being sedated? To show the world that decades of dislike/hate can be solved by a 30 minute long directors meeting.
> 
> Makes me chuckle


Aye, "about as much use as an ash tray on a motorbike" springs to mind regarding that meeting.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

I can come might have a wee hang over though as away to the rugby on the saturday. But will defo make it


----------



## Mark Watt (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hi*

HI there i will be there as well as long as im not called away offshore next week. Would be good to catch up with all u folks that have similar interests.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ethan dont worry i too shall be sporting a hangover as I too shall be in Edinburgh for the rugby  so if im not at the meet its cause umm well i could still be in Edinburgh! heehee

Updated the first post with meeting place and time


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Will they be cool with us parking there nice 2min drive for me


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

-Aid- said:


> Will they be cool with us parking there nice 2min drive for me


Yeap  as I know ill be using the facilities plus they have the football on


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

2 mins away for me as well. They do good grub if anyone needs scran for the hangover :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh me... so am i the only one having to drive to this place?! So unfair I knew i should have gone for the one across the river from me then i could just drag my sorry ass over the bridge haha 

Redbull for me please no ice (ice gets you drunk...)


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Plus a play area if any one gets really bored


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

I will be driving too Jen, as i live oot in the boonies


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope! Oil change in the polo and working on the Mini scheduled! Enjoy though folks!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Oh me... so am i the only one having to drive to this place?! So unfair I knew i should have gone for the one across the river from me then i could just drag my sorry ass over the bridge haha
> 
> Redbull for me please no ice (ice gets you drunk...)


I'll prob be driving anyways Jen, so could always come and pick you up if you like, so you can have the alcoholic ice in your Red Bull :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds ace guys the ****et hat is just across from the shell garage eh??? 
Can't wait for a good laugh will try not to have much of a sore head :lol:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope it's as sunny as today but a bit warmer. Meant to go to bike show tomorrow but it's lying on the m90 ATM and I could do without snowbound tailbacks between Perth and forth bridge. May just buy new leather trousers in Aberdeen instead. As it's a long way to go just for that...besides I can finish detailing the car!


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

ill not be making this guys,

Off Sick atm, cant wait to hear about the next one though. :buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Will try an make it :thumb: .....anyone handy with a rotary my roof needs doing :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this  more so the red bull


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Not looking good for me, looks like I'm away at weekend. 

Maybe next time folks :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

am still up for it if i can get up

:lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Early alarm calls can be arranged!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> Early alarm calls can be arranged!


Sorted mine *thumbs up*

I'll be travelling up from Edinburgh Sunday morning, I'm sure the driver might let me have a wee nap in the car on the way back or else I shall be worse for wear for listening to his awful banter!! But still looking forward to this meet, hopefully first of many for the area


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

cotter said:


> Early alarm calls can be arranged!


Sounds good to me cotter

:lol:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

If the early alarm call includes an air horn held close to ear, sounds a winner lol.

Hopefully weather forcast is accurate and shall be pleasant day, might get the new leathers out and take the trumpet!

Toot Toot!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> Sounds good to me cotter
> 
> :lol:


I'll send one of the dogs round to wake you with a cold nose and rank breath :lol: But you're prob used to that with your own dogs lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well gents this is tomorrow and if today was anything to go by it will be a good meet and even better news I never made Edinburgh so I shall be there bright eyed and bushy tailed :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thought this was next weekend :wall: :wall:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

What a laugh today was :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> What a laugh today was :lol:


My sides are still sore with laughing so much lol. Was great to put some more faces to names. Next time though, we must make sure that the carvery is going to be on!!!!! :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

oh aye defo


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Was a good wee meet, Cotter getting checked out by the man with the man bag, and i have to admit the banter was next too none.

 i feel a summer BBQ and possible a DW rugby day out on the cards!! 

Still pondering whether or not i should go for the name change or not...?!


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Never mind name changes, find me a cute woman!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

do it JJ.:lol:

nice to meet more DW people. need to get there earlier next time, 
I MISSED THE FOOD.....


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't worry Ian, we'll have to do it again soon seeing as we managed to be in the only pub in Aberdeen NOT doing a Sunday carvery  We must make amends for this!

I still maintain that guy was checking out Jen, but hey, you never know 

And go for it JJ, you know you want to


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

pogo6636 said:


> do it JJ.:lol:
> 
> nice to meet more DW people. need to get there earlier next time,
> I MISSED THE FOOD.....


:lol: it rhymes with Just Jen :wave:

As for the food, it surprised me the pie was yummy


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> Don't worry Ian, we'll have to do it again soon seeing as we managed to be in the only pub in Aberdeen NOT doing a Sunday carvery  We must make amends for this!
> 
> I still maintain that guy was checking out Jen, but hey, you never know
> 
> And go for it JJ, you know you want to


haha the crazy thing they were covered up but yes im i need to find a way of making me look like a boy haha the more weight i lose the more they stick out :lol:

Maybe i should just change it to JJ and no one will ever know except for us what it means!!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

abz001 said:


> haha the crazy thing they were covered up but yes im i need to find a way of making me look like a boy haha the more weight i lose the more they stick out :lol:
> 
> Maybe i should just change it to JJ and no one will ever know except for us what it means!!


:lol:

It was great fun will have 2 get a bbq organised and also a rugby trip. But still ruff as the day lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> :lol:
> 
> But still ruff as the day lol


I dunno, youngsters today, canna handle the pace :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

cotter said:


> I dunno, youngsters today, canna handle the pace :lol:


Aye but think i did nae bad for a 17 hour drinking sesh lol


----------

